# Thanks to Shipwreck!



## PX (May 14, 2006)

Shipwreck:

Just wanted to thank you for leading this old horse to water regarding the fine Walther P99 series of pistols.

Without your CONSTANT praise of the P99, and those beautiful pictures of your pistols I would have missed out on owning one of the absolute best pistols I've even owned in over 50 years of firearms ownership.

Purchased purely on your input and recomendations I consider my P99c/AS as a super cc firearm. The overall package of the P99c/AS is just unbelievable and for those who have never had the pleasure of shooting a P99/AS you are indeed missing a treat. The AS trigger/striker and the outstanding accuracy right out of the box is just something than can't be explained, it needs to be felt and seen, and once you shoot a P99/AS the rest of your firearms are going to be dropped one notch down your "favorites list"..

I think you should quit singing the praises of all things P99.. At least until I have time to "replenish" my meager pistol buying monies. I want a full sized P99/AS and it seems the AS models are getting fewer and farther between..

Thanks again, and best wishes for a prosperous and Happy New Year!

J. Pomeroy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, glad to hear it :smt023 

I have a few other pistols besides my 3 P99s/Sw99, but I rarely shoot them anymore - I always end up taking my P99 to the range  ). And, there really isn't any other pistols I want anymore, since I discovered this design in 2005. The A/S really is an wesome gun. Glad ya like it :smt023


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Ship, Walther really needs to put you on the payroll. You're probably their best salesman. :smt082


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey Ship, I have been wondering how many P99 sales you are responsible for. Have you kept track of the known ones.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

awall said:


> Hey Ship, I have been wondering how many P99 sales you are responsible for. Have you kept track of the known ones.


I'm one


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

awall said:


> Hey Ship, I have been wondering how many P99 sales you are responsible for. Have you kept track of the known ones.


I should keep track of them :smt082 . I've also sold a few from my posts on other websites as well :smt082



Mdnitedrftr said:


> Ship, Walther really needs to put you on the payroll. You're probably their best salesman. :smt082


Yea, I've been thinking of contacting them and asking for a check :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------

